# APPLE VALLEY, CA - 3 Shepherds - 5pm April 2



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Crossposted.


PLEASE FORWARD TO ALL CONTACTS. THREE GSD MUST BE PULLED BEFORE 5PM TOMORROW FROM THE DOGS DAY INN, SAN BERNARDINO COUNTY SHELTER IN APPLE VALLEY. WE HAVE SPENT SOME TIME WITH THEM AND THEY ARE VERY FRIENDLY DOGS THAT JUST WANT TO LIVE. THEY ARE HEALTHY AND WILL MAKE NICE PETS. WE HAVE PULLED OTHER SHEPHERDS AND EACH ONE HAS BEEN VERY SWEET AND LOVING AND THESE GUYS ARE TOO. ANY ONE WHO CAN HELP PLEASE CONTACT ME OR STEPHANIE BELOW. YOU CAN ALSO CALL OR GO DIRECTLY TO THE SHELTER. WE WANT SO BADLY TO PULL THEM BUT WE HAVE NO MORE FOSTER HOMES UNTIL AFTER SATURDAY WHEN WE WILL BE PLACING 5 DOGS WE PREVIOUSLY PULLED. WE ALWAYS TRY TO HELP OTHERS WITH TRANPORTING......LAST CALL . l




Pat Bonham [email protected] 
Stephanie James 
Dogs Second Time Around Rescue 
http://www.dogstarr.rescuegroups.org/
"Until there are none .... rescue one.

Sweet Girl:









Needs Loving:









Sweet Shepherd Boy:


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I am thinking the first two pictures are the same dog?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Not showing up on the shelter listings


http://www.co.san-bernardino.ca.us/acc/frameset_adoptable.html


----------

